# New Year's TT Race, lunch and cruise



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

To ring in the new year we will have a TT race on Sunday, 4th January followed by a lunch and, day light permitting, a cruise.

The race will take place at our normal meeting place, the Legh Arms, Adlington, ~ 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523. Race start will be at 11am.
Yes, right: it's not a full scale race but on a scalextric track. The cars, however, are Audi TTs Â ;D

There will be a prize for the winner (or prizes for the three winners) depending on number of entrants.
Entry fee will be Â£1 per person for a 10 min session.

No discussion will be enterered into: the lap counter and stop watch will have the final say Â  

I hope to see many of you for some light hearted fun Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Dani, I know it's off topic, but what's the 'Evil Child' thing all about?

I've often wondered :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani, I know it's off topic, but what's the 'Evil Child' thing all about? Â Â
> 
> I've often wondered Â :-/


That's part of the Japanese animation _Draggonball_. The evil child Goku is actually the hero and has super human powers ;D ;D

You may remember that in an earlier sig pic Goku ran off with my car and the bsd demon threatened Goku : 
Rainer (my son, who hosts my pics on his web site) is intent on creating a "carry on" story which I find quite amusing  

And the current pic was sent to me by TTotal, so Rainer uses it


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So are you coming to the TT-Race and cruise then, Rob :


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I shall be there - so these cars then - do they have a V6 version


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down for this one please Dani.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I shall be there - so these cars then - do they have a V6 version Â


Sure  I got the NINCO silver Abt Sportsline (reg: INC 8453) and two IMOLA Yellow full decal SCX TTCs (no reg :'( )
They drive v well and time just flies when I race one of my lads  

I believe Stuart (landlord of the Legh Arms) wants to advertise this race and the staff want to race as well ;D ;D

I got both of you down as winners, Jonathan and Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, me thinks youv'e been practising. 

I know how much effort you put into route planning,

Any chance of a sneak preview of the track layout.

Might just have to dust of my wide bodied 911 and Mk1 Esc mexico. these babies would leave the mini coopers for dead.

I knew keeping hold of my childhood toys would be worth while. Just need to update the fleet.

Dear santa can I have ............ [smiley=santa.gif]

Put me down as a provisional. (not racing licence)

If we put three on one slot does it count as a cruise.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani, me thinks youv'e been practising.


 ;D ;D I can beat my younger lad but not ex-ralley driver Martin* (my older son)

If I build the track up berfore the day, I'll post a pic of it 
It's actually the "24 heures le Mans" track with loads of additions which I inherited from my son  

*we raced for 3!! hrs the other day while his poor gf got terribly bored :-X ;D

You've been put down [smiley=rifle.gif] .... provisionally, Ian ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far we have:

Jonathan TT
Steve + 1 + 1/2  TT
(Ian + 1?) TT
Brian + 1 TT
John S. Audi 80
Dani + 1 TT

who else is up for this Â :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Up on top again 

Only 8 more days to sort the route for the cruise :


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I think Geoff may be coming if his flight back from the Isle Of Man is on time.

On a seperate note are we still meeting at the Beehive on the 12th January? I know Geoff will be attending this one. Also Senwar is up for the 12th.

Regards

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani,
> 
> I think Geoff may be coming if his flight back from the Isle Of Man is on time.


That sound great Â 



> On a seperate note are we still meeting at the Beehive on the 12th January? I know Geoff will be attending this one. Also Senwar is up for the 12th.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


I will be skiing in Austria on the 12th January. My preferred date for the next Bee Hive meet is the 26th January. Paul (senwar) will make the 26th, most likely with his wife.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be skiing in Austria on the 12th January. My preferred date for the next Bee Hive meet is the 26th January. Paul (senwar) will make the 26th, most likely with his wife.
[/quote]

OK Dani the 26th it is then.

Steve


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Shall see you all on Sunday - I have some "mods" to go onto my scalextric car (some magnets ;D)

Will bring the celebrations if I haven't eaten them all, will have to watch out for ICE on the cruise though - I was rescued by my Quattro system today......

note to self: Do not overtake Corsa's on non gritted road :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some nice roads to play on in the Pennines  ;D


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> who else is up for this Â :


I'll try to come (sorry you'll have to list me as 'provisional' too) as it would be nice to meet some fellow TT owners, having only been one for a few months now, the grin is still firmly in place ;D

Hopefully see you all there 

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GreaTT sTTuff, Hannibal ;D I'm looking forward to meeting you.
Are you bringing the Elephants as well : 

Just in case anyone has problems finding the Legh Arms, here is my mob:
07711 609 624


----------



## colpinx (Nov 8, 2003)

is there room for one more ? if so what time are you meeting?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

There's plenty of room, the more the merrier - I believe the action commences @ 11AM - everyone will make you most welcome.

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great colpinx  of course there is more room ;D

The race starts at 11:00am and all the details are on the 1st page first post. Give me a shout if you need directions to the Legh Arms.

Sorted some roads today for different weather conditions  :


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, I will be without my co-pilot for this one.

Should be no trouble for the Race, Can't get lost on a track.

Will try and be on time,

Ian.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Just follow me Ian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani, I will be without my co-pilot for this one.


No worries: I'll have walkie talkies again. And they will be charged this time  ;D

I just got back from the C&F:it's a bit wild up there 8) so may go west tomorrow :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> No discussion will be enterered into


 :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Zed Hed,

are you going to come then ;D

Waiting in the lounge are:
scaleXtric track (24 hours LeMans)
lap counter
2 R8 cars
3 TTs
2 formula 1 cars
stop watch

and for the cruise: 4 walkie talkies

Printing notes for snow alternative route now

See you all tomorrow


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds a bit quiet, for me, Dani - if you aren't going to discuss anything


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

loads of discussions will be going on - not about winner though : [smiley=juggle.gif]

And the weather looks good this morning: Pennines here we come [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Dani for another super day, was nice to meet new and old faces. It would appear that silver TT's are indeed faster : on the Scalextric track anyway.

See you all next time - Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Â It would appear that silver TT's are indeed faster Â : on the Scalextric track anyway.


The silver TT has a shorter wheel base ;D
and the yellow nr 18 has been restored to it's full glory [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Once again thanks Dani! ;D

Have a great time skiing and I'll see you at the Beehive Meet 26th January.

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thanks to Dani and Ron for another great day.

( Adele thanks you for the prize  )

I'm on my way back up the C&F to retrieve my lunch.

Race - food - drive was the wrong order[smiley=sick2.gif]

Great to see a few new faces, Colpinx (and Sue) and Hannibal, did you have liver for lunch ? I understand you have access to body parts in your line of work.

Anyway, another great set of roads, and if it wern't for those medaling kids, I'd of got away with it.

Thanks again Dani, enjoy the snow.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I'll see you at the Beehive Meet 26th January.
> 
> Steve


See you at the Bee Hive 
Please look after the thread to rope folks in while I enjoy myself in the snow  ;D



> Race - food - drive was the wrong order[smiley=sick2.gif]


We will do the usual order: drive food next time again ;D

I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here are some pictures from yesterday's meet

http://www.runwin.co.uk/things/pub/index.htm


----------

